# Places to ride in Copenhagen Denmark??



## maman72 (Dec 20, 2005)

*I'm going for my course in Lyngby, Copenhagen Denmark in early dec. Will be there abt 2wks.I'll know it'll be winter season there but if any 1 have any info abt places which I can ride (off road prefer) do let me know so I can check out the place. Or if there anyone of you who's live there I can link up with u wen I'm there. Thanks*


----------



## peroh (Nov 25, 2005)

Denmark is a great place, there is just one problem..... it is FLAT! OK, not quite as flat as Holland, but not far behind. They do love biking there though, and there are lots of trails. Don't think you'll need a mountainbike, you will probably do fine on a Cruiser!


----------



## mordor (Jul 26, 2007)

You can look at http://www.rudemtb.dk/route0.asp for some route suggestions in Rude Skov which is small forest area about 20mins bike ride from the center of lyngby or you can look at http://www.teamhustler.dk/topic.php?t=1044 which is mtb club close to lyngby that have weekly training runs in both Rude Skov and a place called Hareskoven (about 30mins bikeride from lyngby).


----------



## unos (Nov 17, 2008)

If you know Danish, or know where around you want to ride, you can use this website,

http://www.mtbtracks.dk/home.html

if you scroll down there is a map where you will be able to see different kind of off road tracks in Denmark. It has GPS coordinates and everything. 
I don't know if EVERY single track is there but, I don't think so hehe. 
Hope its useful :thumbsup:

-didn't see how old the post was, sorry-


----------

